# Battlefield 2 black screen



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently just installed Battlefield 2 on my computer today.When I start it up, all it does is show a black screen. I cant see the error message that appears because when i click the tab it wont show. Any ideas how I can get rid of this black screen? And its not my graphics card i think, I can run battlefield 2142, left4 dead, and half life 2 just fine.:normal:


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Fatal_Crysis,

Please post your system specs:
CPU
Motherboard
Graphic Card
Power Supply Unit(open case and look for brand, model, watts)
RAM

and click "Steps before Posting" in my signature and follow those instructions.

Let us know the results.


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

Actually i found out what the error is. its "DirectX version 9.0c or higher is required to run BF2. Please install DX9c and try again"



But when i installed the game it said directX version 9.0c was installed.....


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Fatal_Crysis, 

You can download the latest version of DirectX from clicking the link in my signature that says "DirectX"

Let me know if that fixes your problem.


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

Cdx said:


> Hello Fatal_Crysis,
> 
> Please post your system specs:
> CPU
> ...



Its a laptop. and i dont know how to find all that stuff out.


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

You've helped me out alot man. thanks


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright, if its a laptop, just give me the brand/model of the laptop.

For example mines a Dell Inspiron 1720.

Also, did updating your DirectX fix your issue? 

And no problem, I'm here to help =)


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah I've updated directx to 10, and mine is dell inspirion 6000


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

You can't update to DirectX 10 on XP. Are you using XP on your laptop?


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah i'm using it on my laptop.Are you sure you cant have 10 on it?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

DIrectx 10 for XP is a failed measure and will only screw up your games and the system. If you have it installed use this tool to get rid of now. This measure will uninstall all of your directX so you will have to re install Directx 9.0c again.

Directx happy Uninstall

Directx 9.0c


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> DIrectx 10 for XP is a failed measure and will only screw up your games and the system. If you have it installed use this tool to get rid of now. This measure will uninstall all of your directX so you will have to re install Directx 9.0c again.
> 
> Directx happy Uninstall
> 
> Directx 9.0c



I downloaded both, I'm still on 10.....


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

And will I still be able to play battlefield 2142, half life 2, and left 4 dead using directx 9?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, you should be able to.


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

i still need help on how to bring it down to 9 instead of 10


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You will need to download the uninstall, then once you save it to the hard drive, run it so you can uninstall DirectX 10, and reinstall DirectX 9.


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

I did something wrong, I do have 9 not 10. But I still dont know why my bf2 screen is all black


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I want to go back to the beginning. Can you try these steps first and then post your system specs?

RAM
CPU
HDD
Motherboard
Graphics Card
Power Supply Unit (PSU)
Operating System


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know how to tell all those... but the os is xp and the computer is dell inspiron 6000


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You can find out your RAM and CPU by going to Start>My Computer>View System Information. The HDD size is displayed in My Computer, and you can download Everest from here to find out the make and model of your hard drive. Your graphics card is listed at My Computer>View System Information>Hardware>Device Manager, under Display.


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's what it says:



System:
microsoft windows xp
home edition
version 2002
service pack 3


Computer
intel(R) Pentium(R) M
Processor 1.86 GHZ
781 MHZ 1.00 GB of RAM


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Here you go Jason. Its a laptop.

Dell Inspiron 6000 D Specs: 

* 1.6 GHz Intel Pentium M 730 (Sonoma), 533MHz FSB and PCIe x16 chipset
* 15.4 inch WSXGA+ LCD Panel (Samsung)
* 512 MB DDR2 400 MHz ram
* 60 GB Ultra ATA Fujitsu 4200rpm hard drive
* 64 MB ATi Mobility Radeon X300
* Microsoft Windows XP Home
* 24x CD-RW/DVD (Sony)
* Intel 2200 b/g internal wireless card
* 6-cell lithium ion battery
* 4 USB ports
* 1 IEEE 1394 FireWire port
* Secure Digital I/O card slot
* 1 PCMCIA card slot
* 2 front facing speakers
* VGA output
* Optional S-Video and composite video out with adaptor cable
* Audio-out (headphones) and Mic-in
* Integrated 10/100 network Ethernet card
* Internal 56k modem
* 4 year on-site service warranty 

Source: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2376


Looks like he might of got an upgrade/customization of ram and on his processor. These are the default specs i found to help us out a little.

Fatal_Crysis, we still need:

Graphics Card: Your graphics card is listed at My Computer>View System Information>Hardware>Device Manager, under Display.


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

ati mobility radeon x3000 is the graphics card.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Fatal_Crysis said:


> ati mobility radeon x3000 is the graphics card.


do you mean x300?

when you bought this computer did you build it yourself on dells website?

Because it has different components than the default 6000 dell inspiron laptop.


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah 300 my bad


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello again Fatal Crysis,

When you bought this laptop, did you customize its parts online using Dell's Website Customization feature?

Or

Did you just buy it at a store out of the box?


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

This comp was passed down to me. Want me to ask the previous owner?


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

If you can, yes.


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

Everything is what the computer came with. This probably wont help, but it can run battlefield 2142, left 4 dead, half life 2, and unreal tournament GOTY edition just fine, but how come not bf2?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't see how you are running any of those games, especially with a x300. bACK IN 2005 a X300 was a bottom of the barrel graphics card and Battlefield 2142 requires at least a 128 mb graphics card and preferably a 256mb graphics card and up.

My suggestion to you is to buy a new custom desktop for around $600 (without monitor) and it'll be able to run any game with no problems.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Battlefield 2 System Requirements
=====================================
System Requirements
=====================================

- Operating System
Windows XP (32 Bit Version)

- CPU
Battlefield 2 supports the following processors:
Intel Pentium 4
Intel Xeon
Intel Pentium Extreme Edition
Intel Celeron D
AMD Athlon XP
AMD Athlon 64
AMD Athlon 64-FX
AMD Sempron processor

- Minimum Specification:
CPU: 1.7 Ghz
RAM: 512 Mb
Video Card: NVidia GeForce FX 5700, ATI Radeon 8500 or ATI Radeon 9500
with 128 Mb of RAM

- Recommended Specification:
CPU: 2.4 Ghz
RAM: 1 Gb
Video Card with at least 256 Mb of RAM

- Video Cards
Battlefield 2 only supports the following video cards:
Radeon X700 (PCIe)
Radeon X600 (PCIe)
GeForce 6600 (PCIe)
GeForce PCX 5900 (PCIe)
GeForce 5800 Series (AGP)
ATI Radeon X800 XT Platinum Edition
ATI Radeon X800 PRO
ATI Radeon 9800 Series
ATI Radeon 9600 Series
ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350LX)
ATI Radeon 9500 / 9700 Series
ATI Radeon 8500 Series
ATI Radeon X300 Series
NVidia GeForce 6800 Ultra
NVidia GeForce 6800 GT
NVidia GeForce 6800
NVidia GeForce FX 5950 Series
NVidia GeForce FX 5900 Series
NVidia GeForce FX 5700 Series


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

Cdx said:


> Battlefield 2 System Requirements
> =====================================
> System Requirements
> =====================================
> ...



So I should be able to run it ?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Apparently so.

Try updating your ATI Drivers.


----------



## dabourr (Nov 18, 2010)

Fatal_Crysis said:


> Actually i found out what the error is. its "DirectX version 9.0c or higher is required to run BF2. Please install DX9c and try again"
> 
> 
> 
> But when i installed the game it said directX version 9.0c was installed.....


i have the same proplem but can you tell me how did you see the error


----------

